# Voting in Iraq



## fist of fury (Jan 23, 2003)

Vote Ballot


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 23, 2003)

LooooooooooooooooooooooL :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 23, 2003)

That's probably what happened.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 23, 2003)

hummm i wonder if they ran into any situations like we had in florida lol


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 27, 2003)

That sounds about right, yup... better than here in Canada. Our options are: 

Liberals: the friendly dictators
Tories: useless
CA: somewhat fascist and useless
NDP: useless
the Bloq: useless separatists.


Over here, we just bore 'em to death. There, they literally bore them to death with some rusty spoon... on second thought, I'm staying HERE!!!


----------

